
Marc Benioff on where big tech is headed - canes2001
http://fortune.com/2015/01/22/salesforce-ceo-marc-benioff-on-where-big-tech-is-headed/
======
rezistik
"We have an industry that has a history of stinginess and that does not have a
good history of giving back."

That doesn't match anything I've heard or read, from what I can tell tech
entrepreneurs constantly give back, or at the least consistently invest back.
I'm positive this is bias, but is there another industry that creates as many
investors? Either angel or future VC partners?

That's not quite the right question, because of course finance would lead in
number of investors total, but I mean like created company in industry, this
case tech, then invested in more companies in that industry.

~~~
justaaron
how is salesforce.com going to give back to the big data community?

it's a bit like apple. there's no way to pass their "improvements" to BSD on
to the BSD community even if they felt magnimonious some day...

generally big tech (aside from IBM, Xerox Parc, and the OLD GUARD that
actually did paid research) today are webstack leechers...

maybe the VCs even try to clone techstacks from successful startups but minus
that genius builder person who arbitrarily chose reasonably suitable tools
because she was familiar and comfortable with them... so instead we get ten
million companies looking for "xyz engineers" which is just a big stupid turd
sitting in front of us: no, you need a person who may possibly have a comp sci
education but has hands on experience building stuff and sees how things work.

Where's our moon landing, where's the next major paradigm shift in user
interfaces coming from? where is the salesforce.com ai institute where we can
study the big data techniques they pioneered?

the last refuge of real computing == academia? or perhaps the fringe? garages?
hey it's never been cheaper to make an asic, they say...

~~~
rimantas
So GCD, WebKit, LLVM, Clang, etc do not count? Ot just don't fit your
narrative?

~~~
justaaron
you have a point with LLVM (probably due to the reason you outlined)

However WebKit is steerage, in a direction of their choice.

~~~
lumpypua
Apple's stewardship of KHTML paved the way for Chrome/Chromium, which ran off
WebKit until version 27. Enabling better browsers is a hugely valuable
contribution.

------
jgalt212
Marc Benioff knows where _everything_ is headed because he can see what a good
portion of America's and the world's sales channels look like for the next 3 -
18 months.

------
crabasa
I can't help but think that people who truly feel like they have unique
insight into the future would be insane to share it publicly.

~~~
fizx
There's a sweet spot where you're right enough to say "I told you so" and
vague enough that no one can use the info.

------
canes2001
Phil Levin, CEO of Evernote, I think had it right when he said "CEOs should
think of building a 100-year startup." CEOs have to continually innovate and
take a startup mentality to remain relevant.

------
touristtam
So he is saying that we need more expert system? I can't help but finding it a
bit obvious.

